

Why you should pre-launch your startup idea - etaminaenesed
http://www.bogdannedelcu.com/why-you-should-pre-launch-your-startup-idea.html

======
alex_c
I'm trying to force myself to do this instead of always jumping straight to
hacking a prototype together, but I always hit the same roadblock: domain
names. The whole point of doing early validation is to avoid wasting too much
time on an idea without legs, and yet the domain feels like such an important
part that I feel I need to find a "proper" one. But I hate looking for
domains, so I tend to just go back to hacking instead...

Anyone else have this problem? Do you spend a few days just looking for a
decent domain? Or just decide it doesn't really matter and go with a throwaway
you can change later?

~~~
tommaxwell
I always go with a throwaway that I can change later. I actually just recently
changed the name for an app I'm building and, turns out, the new one is 100X
better!

------
aantix
You can utilize Mechanical Turk to gain valuable insight into your startup
idea.

If you have a small prototype in Rails, consider using my gem Turkee (
[https://www.github.com/aantix/turkee](https://www.github.com/aantix/turkee)
). There's a couple of helper methods that make doing usability surveys with
Rails and Mechanical Turk drop dead easy.

------
tommaxwell
Great post. As someone that is getting closer to the finish line of developing
my first Rails app, I can definitely relate to this post. I'm definitely going
to take the advice in the article and run with it.

------
rudedogg
Internal Server Error

~~~
ChuckMcM
The headline and the error are pretty priceless together. Not sure if this is
performance art (I suspect not) but the message that you're going to have to
deal with sudden bursts of traffic is a good one to learn earlier rather than
later.

